# The market gave me a good old fashioned beating today



## Realist (24 August 2006)

Anyone else get thumped?

My stocks are redder than a baboons butt.

I'm down alot....


----------



## Sean K (24 August 2006)

*Re: The market gave me a good old fashioned beating today.*

Yeah, lots of red. If not for AGS, HSP, MMN, PSV and DVC I'd be hurtin. 

Good buying day!


----------



## swingstar (24 August 2006)

*Re: The market gave me a good old fashioned beating today.*

Get used to it.


----------



## wayneL (24 August 2006)

*Re: The market gave me a good old fashioned beating today.*



			
				swingstar said:
			
		

> Get used to it.




I like how you think Swingstar


----------



## money tree (24 August 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> Anyone else get thumped?
> 
> My stocks are redder than a baboons butt.
> 
> I'm down alot....




I knew a person we call Cadbury.......cos after a glass n a half she was toasted. Another was know as Tucan, cos 2 cans is all it took. 

But in your case, I shall call you Buktoo, cos after 2 books your done like a dinner


----------



## retroaugogo (24 August 2006)

Prosperity doth best discover vice; but adversity doth best discover virtue – Francis Bacon


----------



## jet-r (24 August 2006)

the horoscope is full of SHYT. I am supposed to be lucky this week.

But seriously, todays fall havent broken the uptrend yet.


----------



## Ko Ko (24 August 2006)

I was up today thanks MIG


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (25 August 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> Anyone else get thumped?
> 
> My stocks are redder than a baboons butt.
> 
> I'm down alot....




But if you are holding for 30 years it shouldn`t matter.


----------



## blueroo (25 August 2006)

I thank the Gods for AGS. It's the only thing keeping my portfolio squarish :horse:


----------



## Realist (25 August 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> But if you are holding for 30 years it shouldn`t matter.





It does matter Snake, ahh but it does.

Purely for entertainment purposes of course.   

It's like a billionaire betting $10 on a horse, he still wants it to run well and win - the actual money he makes is not the point, he wants to watch the race.


----------



## MichaelD (25 August 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> But if you are holding for 30 years it shouldn`t matter.



Isn't the approach to hold for 30 years...except when you don't?


----------



## Realist (25 August 2006)

I do buy some stocks to hold for 30 years - WDC, FGL etc.
These are large successfull, world leaders that make steady profits, pay good dividends, and are likely to still be around making big profits many years into the future. They are not necessarilly undervalued when I buy them, they're not overvalued though.

I buy some stocks because I percevie they are undervalued at the time MRE, RIN - and after they go up (hopefully) I reasses whether they are still worth holding.

And I trade (gamble) with a few for Fun - MTN, CQT etc.

Ben Graham did the same, except he was against trading, I embrace it like I embrace sports gambling, blackjack, and horse racing, it is fun.

The majority of my stocks are in the first category.   :


----------



## rub92me (25 August 2006)

money tree said:
			
		

> I knew a person we call Cadbury.......cos after a glass n a half she was toasted. Another was know as Tucan, cos 2 cans is all it took.
> 
> But in your case, I shall call you Buktoo, cos after 2 books your done like a dinner



All that reading doesn't appear to have taught you how to spell


----------



## swingstar (25 August 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> And I trade (gamble) with a few for Fun - MTN, CQT etc.
> 
> Ben Graham did the same, except he was against trading, I embrace it like I embrace sports gambling, blackjack, and horse racing, it is fun.




Holding stocks short-term without a probabilistic mindset is certainly gambling. Don't confuse it with trading.


----------



## Realist (25 August 2006)

swingstar said:
			
		

> Holding stocks short-term without a probabilistic mindset is certainly gambling. Don't confuse it with trading.





Well Swingstar, your definition and rules for trading are different to most people's, as are mine.

Don't confuse charting or using probabities with trading, there are plenty of successful multimillionaire traders that believe charting is astrology and also believe you don't make money by buying and quickly selling, you need to hold for a while.

Aussie trader Richard Farleigh, who retired at age 32 with $140M  believes chartists are astrologers, believes stop-losses are questionable, and those that quickly buy and sell will never get anywehere.  I agree with him,   just cause you read Darryl Guppy and some other chartists books does not make them right.


----------



## Mr_Liquidity (25 August 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> I do buy some stocks to hold for 30 years - WDC, FGL etc.
> These are large successfull, world leaders that make steady profits, pay good dividends, and are likely to still be around making big profits many years into the future. They are not necessarilly undervalued when I buy them, they're not overvalued though.
> 
> I buy some stocks because I percevie they are undervalued at the time MRE, RIN - and after they go up (hopefully) I reasses whether they are still worth holding.
> ...





Yes I have to say it could get a lot reder, I defintly think our great up trend has come to a stop for the time being but you never know what's around the corner!


----------



## swingstar (25 August 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> Well Swingstar, your definition and rules for trading are different to most people's, as are mine.
> 
> Don't confuse charting or using probabities with trading, there are plenty of successful multimillionaire traders that believe charting is astrology and also believe you don't make money by buying and quickly selling, you need to hold for a while.
> 
> Aussie trader Richard Farleigh, who retired at age 32 with $140M  believes chartists are astrologers, believes stop-losses are questionable, and those that quickly buy and sell will never get anywehere.  I agree with him,   just cause you read Darryl Guppy and some other chartists books does not make them right.




Never heard of him until now, but he doesn't sound like a trader. His book is called '100 Secret Strategies For *Investing*'. 

I haven't read Guppy BTW, and never said charting has to be involved in trading.


----------



## Mr_Liquidity (25 August 2006)

swingstar said:
			
		

> Holding stocks short-term without a probabilistic mindset is certainly gambling. Don't confuse it with trading.




I agree with you swingstar 

I have never veiwed trading as gambling, If I did i would spend every day at crown casino!


----------



## Realist (25 August 2006)

swingstar said:
			
		

> Never heard of him until now, but he doesn't sound like a trader. His book is called '100 Secret Strategies For *Investing*'.




Well his book is called that, but he is a trader, not a Buffet type investor that is for sure.

It is a good book actually.

Alot of what he has to say makes sense.

One of his comments was "I have never made much money out of a quick trade".


Read the PDN thread again, it is funny watching people buy in, sell out, buy in again and sell again.  

Traders here are far to quick to jump in and out and cost themselves as much if not more money than they save themselves IMHO.


----------



## Ageo (25 August 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> Traders here are far to quick to jump in and out and cost themselves as much if not more money than they save themselves IMHO.





May i ask how would you know Realist.

You have never traded have you


----------



## swingstar (25 August 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> Well his book is called that, but he is a trader, not a Buffet type investor that is for sure.




http://www.farleigh.com/companies.html

That's a lot of businesses to own and/or operate for a trader. 



> It is a good book actually.




I will add it to the list.


----------



## professor_frink (25 August 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> Well his book is called that, but he is a trader, not a Buffet type investor that is for sure.
> 
> It is a good book actually.
> 
> ...




I wouldn't call that guy a trader.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (25 August 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> It does matter Snake, ahh but it does.
> 
> Purely for entertainment purposes of course.
> 
> It's like a billionaire betting $10 on a horse, he still wants it to run well and win - the actual money he makes is not the point, he wants to watch the race.




Since your strategy is to hold for 30 years and you want to use similies, then it is like to watching the start of the race only - remember 30 years!


----------

